# New Router Station Complete



## collinstuart (Aug 8, 2009)

At last my new router station is finally finished. All of my tools are General International so I thought why not make it look like the rest of my tools. The carcass and top are all mdf with laminate on both sides of the top. It has a 4 inch dust chute on the left side and inside it tapers down to the chute to direct chips etc to the port. There is so much suction at the center of the plate, I sometimes have a hard time lifting up some pieces.

Collin


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Excellent job Collin! How about opening that door and let us peak under the hood.

btw.... welcome to the forum.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

:yes4::yes2:Nice job on the table Collin. I like that fence:yes2:


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Great job, Colin. It will fit right in!


----------



## HDS (Jun 3, 2009)

*Stunning Colin!*

Colin top of the morning to you!

I like it, I like it a lot!

So much so, I'll laminate my recently made portable table, though it's nowhere near as sharp as your effort!

Please show us some more pics, i.e. of the dust chute.

Cheers,
Henry




collinstuart said:


> At last my new router station is finally finished. All of my tools are General International so I thought why not make it look like the rest of my tools. The carcass and top are all mdf with laminate on both sides of the top. It has a 4 inch dust chute on the left side and inside it tapers down to the chute to direct chips etc to the port. There is so much suction at the center of the plate, I sometimes have a hard time lifting up some pieces.
> 
> Collin


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Very well done let us know how it works, does it meet your expectations?


----------



## Twill57 (Jun 8, 2009)

Very nice. I would like to see some details including what is behind the door and the rounded ends of the t track. Did you do this or did they come that way? 
I am thinking about borrowing some of your ideas. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice looking table Collin, AND welcome to the RouterForums. Glad to have you join us.


----------



## Chuck-grmi (May 18, 2010)

Just looking at an old post for new ideas...Nice


----------



## stormtroopersse (Jul 26, 2010)

wow very nice


----------



## almosta7ftr (Jul 29, 2010)

Very Nice! - can you tell me about your fence? Looks like a piece of 80/20 extrusion.


----------



## woodtony (Jul 30, 2010)

one word --------> WOW

looks great.....thinking to have one

is it all made of wood? or the table top by iron plate?


----------



## collinstuart (Aug 8, 2009)

The fence is a piece of extrusion I got from a buddy that owns a machine shop. The entire unit is made of mdf with the top and bottom covered in laminate.I have recently built a micro adjuster for the fence and pulled out the Craftsman router and moved up to a new Hitachi M12V. Fantastic router.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Collin

Very Nice, I can't wait until you find out about a swing fence and stop block behind the fence and a deck of playing cards, a must have item in the work shop.. used for more than one job :dance3:, now let's see who is buying lunch today :lol:.. high card buys today :cray:

=======



collinstuart said:


> The fence is a piece of extrusion I got from a buddy that owns a machine shop. The entire unit is made of mdf with the top and bottom covered in laminate.I have recently built a micro adjuster for the fence and pulled out the Craftsman router and moved up to a new Hitachi M12V. Fantastic router.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Great job on the table Collin. You mentioned excessive suction through your plate. If there is that much restriction in air flow you may not be evacuating the dust as effectively as possible. I suggest adding a few 1" holes in the cabinet. Make up air will increase flow resulting in better cleaning. Examples of this can be seen on the doors of the rt1000 and the NYW table.


----------



## collinstuart (Aug 8, 2009)

Thats a good idea, I will run some pieces through with the front door open just a crack as an experiment.Will let you know how it goes. Would a variable sized intake port be of any use ?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ideally you would want to make up what the hose is removing. That should give you maximum flow. My best guess is to look at both the RT1000 and the NYW table and see what they went with.

After seeing the care and attention to detail you used building the table I look forward to seeing your projects. Again, well done.


----------



## collinstuart (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks again Mike I will look at both of those tables, heres a few things recently completed.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

collinstuart said:


> Would a variable sized intake port be of any use ?


Hi Collin - Great looking table and a good idea also. With a variable port you could optimize airflow regardless of fence opening, size of insert, etc... 
Good luck


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

would a couple of adjustable vents like on the old kettle style grills work?


----------

